# Taming agressive fish



## Jonbon (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section, unsure where to post it, as it could fall under DIY.

I've got some more fish coming in a couple of weeks. If any of the fish are aggresive, i know to make sure there's enough space, enough hiding places etc etc

but i've read on the internet that people have trained their fish in a way. One example is when someone saw their fish chasing another, it blew air in it's face and it soon learnt not to do it.

Another person put a jar or something over it, to teach it that it's wrong


Incase some of the fish are aggresive, i'm thinking of getting a jar and drilling some holes in, to trap the fish in for 5 mins or so if they're being aggresive

has anyone done this before? any suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to say this gave us quite the chuckle... I guess people have tried all sorts of things, and there have been all kinds of behavior studies and conditioning done on animals. But I would think that unless you had a small tank with little to no decor, you would have a difficult time isolating the fish to give em a "time out". And this of course is all likely to stress the fish(s), resulting in disease or death?
Alot of factors are involved in fish behavior, and I can't imagine putting them in a jar would make any impact. Otherwise betta's would be swimin around with alot of other fish.
"Buddha in you tank"


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You didn't say what kind of fish you were getting, it makes a big difference with agrssion. Most schooling fish aren't agressive (except when there is no school). Most Cichlids are. Most Catfish aren't. Any fish that looks at another as food or a potential threat will aways be agressive. Some fishes are very territorial when breding. Kribs get along with everone except when breding and then they turn into a terror. Agrssion is part of a fishes DNA, it can't be trained out of them and is part of their tool kit for survival.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

wELL FRIEND,,IS IT NOT BETTER TO DO SOME RESEACH first,,and buy like minded fish.they don,.t take to stress well and we don,t either..some fish are spieces only fish,,meaning keep in their won tank,,,I have 5 tanks with betta males in each,


----------

